# Made in America....



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I put this in non-shop talk…not sure where to put it.. but I figured it was something I wanted to share…
Some of you may have seen it on TV but for those who didn't …take the time to watch…it may even spread across the oceans to other countries…








video platformvideo managementvideo solutionsvideo player


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that video Larry. It would be great if this caught on and things started to turn around here. I know there's plenty of people that could use the jobs.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Keep spreading the word…
Then it might spread here too…


----------



## smurphy (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I hope this does help the umemployment rate. I used to be a plumbner and i can tell you that the pipe from china is junk.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

thanks larry, this is so possible, you watch i think it will catch on…when people start to get back to work , you will see the pride in people rise…they will be happy again…......america made…......


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Larry.

Gee, what a concept.

Why is it people need a television show or a video to realize that, when common sense should do it.

Lee


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Great video, Larry. Any possibiliy of seeing that list?


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

This is great Larry thanks for posting it.


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is the list made in America


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

from the same forum blog by *topamax*

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32561

the link to this site resources
courtesy of *jim C*

http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/

and another in pdf form
from *Dr Dirt*

http://abcnews.go.com/images/Business/Made%20in%20America%20List.pdf


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds great in theory but i'll play devil's advocate. The problem i see is all the Americans who think they are entitled to a work life without real world competitive pressures. Which translates to a spatula costing 26 dollars in isolated America and we find we're still sitting in the same boat due to inflated prices eating up our newfound inflated incomes.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I received an email about this topic last week, but hadn't seen the video. It is certainly interesting and will hopefully spur things in the right direction.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you Joey, David, Jim and Dr. Dirt. I'll make the folks at my local orange and blue boxes aware of this list.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

T H A N K Y O U !!!!!!!!!!! We all need to practice that. I know it is hard to do what with the proliferation of foriegn made products that have completely saturated our markets and even in the video it took effort to source all of the products that we all just run out and buy without giving a second thought as to where they came from, but it is obviosly possible to do, with some effort. I do it too but maybe now I'll start putting a little effort into my buying as well.

Thanks.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Lee SAID: Why is it people need a television show or a video to realize that, when common sense should do it.*

I see that this is a redundant question that does not really need an answer, however, I would like to offer what I think should be the obvious answer:

*Because THEY (could be any one of us) let personal/corporate GREED get in the way. Nothing more, nothing less…*


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

cool…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am sure we could create lists in all kinds of industries…plumbing, boat building…etc…


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

You can count me in on doing my share.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

I watched it, downloaded the list and will start shopping for the goods that are made in America. I even thought that it would be great to open a store that has only "Made in America" products in it. I wonder if I could compete.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Wow. I wouldn´t even imagine supporting this kind of stuff.

In the limit, what would happen if every country in the world decides to a buy local policy.

I live with that already since various years. Our country has a huge tax policy to imports, with the argument of protecting local employement. The result is that I am not able to buy english or check chisels, or german besseys, or japanese saws, nor even american Titebond. Well yes I can, but I paid USD 600 for 2 pairs of 24 " Revo Bessey clamps . Or USD 3000 for an Ipad. I´ll stop the laundry list for the sake of simplicity.

Local employement can only be protected with serious politics.

And I hope the crazyness to stop sooner than later.

Hey Larry, fortunately you live in an island !!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not talking about restricting trade… I am talking about buying local if it is available locally… import things that are not made in the country you live in… but don't send all the manufacturing offshore just for quick profits… and as far as getting it cheaper.. that won't matter if there are no jobs and folks don't have any money to buy cheap imports…
Ultimately.. it is your choice..
FWIW… does anyone in your country make chisels, clamps, saws or glue…??


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

yup. and here is another link: http://madeinusaforever.com/


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Please see my Comments on topamax's Post as also noted above by patron.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32561

It has to do with the "Defintion" of "America" ( a Continent) and "North America" (Canada and the USA) etc.

Thank You: Rick


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rick, you make good sense…

It looks like we, here in the USA, really meant that to be "Made in ths USA" instead of "Made in America" when the signs were made… and, Yes, I think it should read, in this case, "Made in the USA".

In Canada. "Made in Canada" would make sense… etc.

Now, on another subject… I always thought of myself as an American. Now, I'm beginning to wonder! 
Am I supposed to say "I am a Yankee" ... "I am a Citizen of the USA"... "I am a USA'er"


> ??
> Those in Canada are "Canadians"... Mexico are "Mexicans"... USA are


?????

Starts to get more confusing doesn't it…

Don't know why… I always thought of myself an "American"...

I ask you…

*What am I? *


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*If *we (USA) are serious about leveling the playing fields to help make-up for what has been given to China to produce to Save $$, then we should have an Import Tax, that China has to pay, to prevent that type BUTCHER business.

It's NOT business… * it's downright theft.*.. to force our companies *Out of Business* THEN, *come back in with HIGHER prices without any means to be able to compete.*

If it continues, they will essentially *BUY OUT our country… for a Song!*

*Perot was CORRECT when he described and predicted the Giant Sucking Sound!*

That should not be allowed to happen.

*But, who's going to stop it?*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

New Comment in the *Other* "Made In America" Post you migh be interested in Viewing.

A few "Pretty Pictures" of Mr. Obama's New 1.1 Million Dollar Campain BUS? Oh ….x's 2. The "Secret Service" felt that was necesary I guess. After all what's another 2.2 Million Dollar Expenditure gonna hurt?

*"Made In The USA"??? Have a look and find out. *

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32561

Later All: Rick


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

Rick, you appear to have forgotten the other half of the details of your original post. It's true that the shell of the bus was made by Prevost in Canada. It's also true that the bus was finished in Tennessee, so about half of the money stayed home. Could it all have stayed home? Maybe, I don't know the bus market very well.

(If you ask me, he should have taken a train, and had the cars built in the USA, though I gather you can't buy a rail car in the USA - they all come from Bombardier in - you guessed it - Canada!) 

Finally, it's true that the Secret Service ordered two of the buses. And it's also true that the second one will be used by the eventual Republican nominee (who also gets Secret Service protection, as you probably know).


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

----------------------------------------

When even Old Glory is made in China

----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------

.By Leita Walker, Special to The Christian Science Monitor / July 1, 2003

Thirteen stripes, 50 stars, and a tiny, often unnoticed label: Made in China.

Thank heavens Betsy Ross isn't here to see it.

More than 200 years ago, the Philadelphia seamstress helped create the first American flag. Legend says she impressed Gen. George Washington by fashioning a five-pointed star with a single snip of her scissors.

Today Old Glory, like most products, has gone global. And as the flag-waving season gets under way, consumers might expect some discussion about country of origin.

Rest assured, the vast majority of American flags are still made in the good old USA. But after Sept. 11, 2001, when feelings of patriotism caused demand for flags to skyrocket, foreign manufacturers saw opportunity. Appealing to price-conscious shoppers, they outfitted thousands with hand-held flags.

The United States imported $7.9 million worth of American flags in 2002, according to the Census Bureau. Some of those flags have left consumers baffled.

"We've actually gotten questions from people who had 53-star flags … and they wondered if there was a special significance to that," says Joyce Doody, director of membership services at the National Flag Foundation, a patriotic education association in Pittsburgh. "We presume that they were made in another country."

Most imported flags come from China - about $5 million worth last year - but Taiwan and Korea have also made hundreds of thousands in recent years, according to data from the US Department of Commerce, the US Treasury, and the US International Trade Commission.

Shanghai Flag & Tent Works, for example, exported about $1 million worth of merchandise to the United States last year, with American flags accounting for about 80 percent of the total, says Zheng Banglin, general manager for the firm, which claims to control about one-third of the Chinese-made flag market in the US.

That's not a huge amount considering American companies already turn out more than 100 million flags of all types each year. Probably less than 5 percent of American flags sold are made overseas, says Tibor Egervary, director of sales and marketing for the Valley Forge Flag Co., in Womelsdorf, Pa. The company is one of the top providers of flag products to the US government.

Yet Chinese-made American flags account for about 20 percent of American flags sold at the United States Flag Store, says Kevin Hickey, vice president of marketing for its parent company, Online Stores Inc. The United States Flag Store (www.united-states-flag.com) does about $5 million worth of business annually.

The company sells thousands of the small, vinyl flags so ubiquitous at parades and on cars. Nearly all are made overseas: The Chinese do a better job with small flags, Mr. Hickey says, while those made in America tend to fall apart.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

What's More American Than an American Flag Made in China?
by Lois Kaneshiki, Posted January 2, 2008

In case you haven't heard, many states are passing laws that make it illegal to sell American flags that were not made in the United States. I can hear the sound of labor unions cheering the deed as I write this. However, if America wishes to remain the great nation she is, she should celebrate American flags made in China and, for that matter, anything else foreigners make available to Americans at dirt-cheap prices.

I have a vivid memory of attending the local circus a few years ago with my kids. A vendor was selling small American flags for $1. An older man yelled at the vendor, "Why aren't these flags made in America?!" Printed on the flags was the familiar, all-American phrase "Made in China."

While American companies are busy increasing the technological capacity of the world through computers, iPhones, communications systems, and robotics, the Chinese are making flags, cheap toys, and other inexpensive goods that Americans purchase. The savings Americans realize from these purchases, estimated at more than $1,000 per year just from shopping at Wal-Mart, allow families to afford more luxuries than they otherwise could if every single product they bought had to be made in the United States.

According to Richard Florida of George Mason University, in the next decade 10 million hi-tech jobs will be created in America in what he calls the "creative economy," which includes the film industry. But Mr. "Made in America" wants his brethren stuck in factories making cheap American flags that will be sold at circuses.

There is no way you would be able to buy an American flag for $1 if it were made in the United States. High worker wages, labor laws, unions, and burdensome regulations on business all add costs to doing business that are not a factor in Chinese-made products. So tell me, Mr. Made-in-America, do you want to pay $5 for that American flag at the circus or $1? Do you want to pay $500 for that television made with Chinese parts or that was put together in China, or do you want to pay $750 for the same one put together by American workers?

Do you want Americans making little flags to sell at circuses, or do you want them to be available to take higher-paying jobs that require more education? If you want to stick Americans in those unskilled jobs, I'll bet that there will be Chinese scientists and Indian engineers and Pakistani computer scientists who will be more than eager to take your "American" jobs.

Mr. Made-in-America, I don't care whether or not the man who built the car I drive every day was born in Pennsylvania, India, or Korea. I just want employers to be free to hire the most qualified person available for the job anywhere in the world at a mutually agreed-upon wage. Not only is that what economic freedom is all about, it also helps keep the cost of living down for all of us.

Practical arguments aside, why do we think we are celebrating our freedoms by passing more laws that restrict our freedoms? Why do I want the government telling me that I cannot purchase flags made from wherever I would like to buy them from at the lowest price possible? If we want to know the truth of why American flags are made in China and not the United States, let us educate ourselves about the benefits of free trade rather than pass more burdensome laws that hurt American consumers, no matter how patriotic they may seem on the surface.

Lois Kaneshiki is a home-schooling parent in central Pennsylvania and the host of the cable television show, "Speak Out," in Altoona.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

But G-man all those Computers and technology and Iphones…..are all made in China.
You should actually SEE china, they have a space program like us….oops we don't anymore
They, built bullet trains, bridges for the US (see oakland bay bridge) that they are floatin over from China to California

This comcept that it is all Rubber dog crap and toys from China is a farce. I don't know who Lois Kaneshiki is but they are clueless about the developing nations and trade, maybe central PA parent that got a cable access show doesn't make her Henry Kissinger?

Dell computers… china
Ipad China
Fastest Computer - USA is not even in second place-
Currently, Japan's K computer, built by Fujitsu in Kobe, Japan is the fastest in the world.[2] It is three times faster than previous one to hold that title, the Tianhe-1A supercomputer located in China.

Fact is you can always find a Child Labor Craphole that will require people to work for 2 dollars a day.
Also a fact that those wages WILL rise as the standard of living increases so Cost will equilibrate, however there is nothing that drives jobs back…it is really expensive to MOVE a factory and restart production. So when costs rise in China, companies will say "we might as well stay right here"

That 1000 dollars per FAMILY not per person is TINY compared to how much money we borrow from china to keep the US Government running.
<80 Billion/year cost from NOT buying Walmart prices. Versus borrowing 1.4 Trillion/year


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

This thread is turning into something else… UNWATCH … <click>


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I started this but do not have time to waste of a thread that has gone off topic…UNWATCH


----------



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

True, and I helped - sorry, didn't intend that. Thanks for posting it anyway, it's a great story!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"Hope you don't mind.. I reposted the embedded version…" (From the OTHER Made In America Post)

Now they've BOTH gone to the Dogs. So much for "Made In America". BUT! Good Decision!

BYE BYE!!


----------

